# How to teach a horse to do barrels?



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

So i'm getting a summer project and I hope to qualify for a rodeo at the end of this summer. The horse I'm getting is real athletic with lots of spunk so he's be good at barrels. However, he has never done them. What can I do to prepare him before I introduce barrels and patterns?

I'm assuming leads (how do I teach that?)? And of course flexing, which is in my training program already. Also softness of the mouth?

How would I introduce them? At a walk, trot, canter, then run him? I think for my training I'll canter in wide circles before the barrel to assure leads, and only flat out run the pattern once in a while. I've heard of ppl doing that and it sounds reasonable.

I've seen riders "lean" in towards the barrel, but wouldn't that throw the horse off-balance? Ha sorry for all the Qs, I've barreled before but I want to learn the right way to do it and of course the fastest... and safest.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> So i'm getting a summer project and I hope to qualify for a rodeo at the end of this summer. The horse I'm getting is real athletic with lots of spunk so he's be good at barrels. However, he has never done them. What can I do to prepare him before I introduce barrels and patterns?
> 
> I'm assuming leads (how do I teach that?)? And of course flexing, which is in my training program already. Also softness of the mouth?
> 
> ...


Getting a greenie running the pattern soundly, both mentally and physically, by the end of the summer is a pretty unrealistic goal. Especially a horse that lacks the basics.

A "spunky" horse doesnt mean "barrel horse". It means fragile mind and take it slow.

Before teaching leads, I would start on shoulder control. Get the horse used to picking his shoulder up...so that when you do start loping circles, he doesnt get into the habit of being heavy on the forehand and dropping his shoulder.

Cue your horse for the lead departure (after you establish a really good sense of shoulder control) If the horse doesnt pick up the correct lead immediately, stop, back, and start over. Be patient. When the horse picks up the correct lead, let them lope around a bit and relax.
(Do not let the horse's shoulder drop in front of his hip. Move the shoulder over with your inside leg, add outside leg further back to move the hip in, then ask for the departure)

To soften the horse's mouth? Your gunna need soft hands your self. Start from the ground and work your way up.

From the sounds of it, your pretty green yourself. I suggest finding a trainer to take weekly lessons with you. 

I'm not even going to approach how to introduce a horse to the pattern...since the horse is obviously not ready and won't be ready to see a pattern for some time.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I tend to agree with buckoff. I have a new 9 year old mare who is built, bread and is ready to be patterned to run barrels; however, I am in no way expecting to be competing on her this summer. We will go to some jackpots and time only at a trot and canter this summer but becasue of the mental and physical demands that this sport poses on a horse I feel that it would be irresponsible of me to push too hard too fast. Do I think she could compete and run by the end of the summer....sure, but it would not be fair for me to do that to her. In the end I could potentially ruin a wonderful barrel horse. My suggestion is the same as above, take it slow and make it fun : )


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

Get Charmane James book, she is the most winning women in barrel racing! I saw her clinic at Midwest Horse Fair and I learned so much just from watching for an hour clinic!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

There are a few threads about this if you search for them. 
Buckoff gave you a great start though.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BuckOff41570 said:


> A "spunky" horse doesnt mean "barrel horse". It means fragile mind and take it slow.


I can't agree with that blanket statement. A spunky horse means fragile mind?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think all spunky horses have fragile minds. 
I do think that a horse that is "spunky", a lot of times, needs to learn to pay attention to the rider instead of whatever he is so hyped up about. 


However, this is just my view towards "He's hot so he must be a good barrel horse/all barrel horses are hot" etc.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

She's not green... I've seen her at pleasure competitions with Potential Zip... far from green. Green at barrels, perhaps.

Definately start from the ground up. By then you should have a general feel of how you're going to have to work with your horse on barrels. IF she is ready for barrels, teach her the pattern. Run it once on video, ONCE, then post it. Then, we will be able to evaluate where you should go from there.

amy


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> since the horse is obviously not ready and won't be ready to see a pattern for some time.


I'm sorry, but I didn't find this comment very friendly... :s 

Girl, each horse is very different, as you probably know :] For me, basics I want my horse to have before running a pattern... I want them to have a good solid stop. Be able to adjust their stride (lengthen/shorten). Be able to seperately control both shoulders and hind end. be able to strike off on the correct leads, and do a nice, clean simple change. And be able to do all this cool, calm and relaxed.

I'm in AUS, so we don't have as big a barrel culture here... My sporting (Gameing) pony I started on barrels and other events about 6 years ago now, lol. Back then i just did it. None of the taking it slow, 'patterning' stuff. I just did what worked for me, which was doing slow runs and maybe one fast run every few weeks. If we did something wrong, we would work on it. But I learnt and he learnt by just doing it. And starting the pattern early didn't adversley effect him at all. He isn't hot, he walks in on a loose rein, and walks out on a loose rein, he can pack kids around the pattern at a walk/trot/canter without getting hot, yet he has won our zone champion award 5 years in a row. 

Sure, the way that the others are describing works, and is proven. But other ways work as well :]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Dont even attempt to put that horse on barrels until you have a solid foundation on him. Picking up leads, being able to lope nice cricles with him giving his face softly, knowing leg aids, there is alot more to just the pattern. If you have never done barrels before i would suggest a mentor, trainer whatever you want to say. Thats what i did and its the best decision i made =)


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

mls said:


> I can't agree with that blanket statement. A spunky horse means fragile mind?


 
Of course not every horse that has excess energy has a fragile mind. But I treat them the way I would a horse that does.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

amy said:


> She's not green... I've seen her at pleasure competitions with Potential Zip... far from green. Green at barrels, perhaps.
> 
> Definately start from the ground up. By then you should have a general feel of how you're going to have to work with your horse on barrels. IF she is ready for barrels, teach her the pattern. Run it once on video, ONCE, then post it. Then, we will be able to evaluate where you should go from there.
> 
> amy


I was refering to barrels. But, personally, I've never come across a pleasure rider asking how to teach a horse to pick up the correct lead. That was the question that made me assume she was green.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> I'm sorry, but I didn't find this comment very friendly... :s


It wasnt intended to be mean on any level. I was in a hurry and wasnt applying enough bubble wrap to my words.
I just don't see how a horse that doesnt know the basics could be ready for competition in just a hand full of months. I suppose if longevity isnt a necessity then it would be fine. (When I'm barrel horse-less...I go get my dad's older gelding and just use him to run. He was never really hauled and patterned...but he's just used as a trail horse and we don't expect him to be a barrel horse. He's just there if I need a mount)

But if you want to continue running a horse for years, then I would take plenty of time with it.
I always think of this trainer in our area when I think about taking time with horses. It takes her 4 years to make a barrel horse. But she makes a 1D horse every time.
Haha, starts out hauling the 4D and gradually builds a D every year. By that fourth year you've got one of the most broke, winningest horse's in the area.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BuckOff41570 said:


> Of course not every horse that has excess energy has a fragile mind. But I treat them the way I would a horse that does.


I am just responding to what you said.

I find the horses with energy need to be challenged MORE. Mentally and physically.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

mls said:


> I am just responding to what you said.
> 
> I find the horses with energy need to be challenged MORE. Mentally and physically.


I understand. To each their own.
But what the meaning behind what I said was, while they may not be fragile minded, I take it slower with them on the PATTERN... just like I would with a fragile minded horse. No reason to over drill something into their head and encourage the extra heat.
Not meaning that you shouldnt challenge them mentally or physically else where. Dabbling into other diciplines and good old fashioned trail riding is great for a horse on the hotter side.
I suppose I should have expanded on what I meant before. Either way, no one has to take my advice...I'm just throwing it out there just in case someone happens to need it. I just know what works for me and the horses that I ride.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You can run a horse on barrels with no patterning just fine. 
However if you want solid barrel horse, you're going to want to start slow and avoid the barrel pattern till you have leads and the other necessities down pat. I suppose it may sound "harsh" but it's the work that goes into a barrel horse.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

when you're ready, walk the patterns, give the horse a chance to check out the barrels, kick 'em as you ride past... then work your way up. walk then trot, then lope, and when you're ready = run. but make noise on them as you go past from time to time. Don't do it every time, but desensitize her(?) to it little by little.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I wasn't saying I didn't know HOW to change leads.
I meant that I didn't know if I needed to go about teaching the horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

When you work at the canter, ask for a change of leads where appropriate.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, leads are very important in barrels.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> I wasn't saying I didn't know HOW to change leads.
> I meant that I didn't know if I needed to go about teaching the horse.


Oh I understand. 
Leads are important but I don't think a horse needs to have flying changes. I'll usually just do a clean and precise simple lead change directly after the first barrel. ( I'll usually over turn it a bit to ecourage the horse to get his hip over and pick up the correct lead. And the simple change shouldnt have more than a couple trot strides in it...otherwise the point of the maneuver is lost by trying to fight for a lead)


----------

